# Pyment Recipes?



## hartm (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm thinking about making a Pyment and wanted to see if anyone had a good recipe to get started with.


I was thinking about ordering an All-Juice kit, perhaps a Pinot Grigio or Reisling and adding honey to that.


----------



## vcasey (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is a link to someone who has made a pyment and kindly posted his recipehttp://www.utahpagans.org/BarberaPyment.html. 
Also I would highly recommend you pick up The Compleat Meadmaker (Ken Schramm)http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=7313. This book is considered the best mead book avaliable to teach you the basics, with a great history and a few but some of the very best recipes. Another good book is Making Wild Wines &amp; Meads - 125 Unusual Recipes Using Herbs, Fruits, Flowers and More by Vargas &amp; Gullinghttp://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=7342 This one has mainly 1 gallon recipes for both wines and meads but if you can only get 1 get the compleat meadmaker and he does have a pyment recipe in there so you may want to pick up the book first and then get your supplies.
VC


----------



## Beowulf (Jan 6, 2010)

I second the recommendation for compleat mead maker. Ken Schramm has single-handedly changed my mead making from throwing the ingredients to an old recipe together and crossing my fingers to knowing what to expect from the end product before I even start a batch.


----------

